# One for the Road



## DL Rupper (Jan 19, 2009)

This makes it an even 2800 posts. :clown:  :approve: Just 200 more to go to be in the big leagues. :laugh:


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 19, 2009)

Re: One for the Road

Congrats.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 19, 2009)

Re: One for the Road

congrats,,,,, but that shouldn't take you long for you achieve . :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Re: One for the Road

Yea ,, rub it in ,, DL ,, i am still working to hit the 2000 mark ,,  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 19, 2009)

Re: One for the Road

ROD JUST 35 MORE AND U WILL HAVE IT, JUST STUTTER MORE AND U WILL GET IT FASTER :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Re: One for the Road

:bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Jan 19, 2009)

Re: One for the Road

Congrats DL.  But you ought to be slowing down now you is cuttin out the rvin.   LOL   I think ten more years and I should be up in that number as well.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 20, 2009)

Re: One for the Road

Hey all,  I might be getting a Condo for the summer months ONLY.  I will then become an EXTENDED RV'er.  Spring/Fall/Winter.  Right now the Condo doesn't look to promising.  Seems that 20% down is required to get the lowest interest rate regardless of how good your credit is.  May be a deal breaker.   I need enough $$$ left over after the monthly payment so as not to impact the RVing. 

OMG, if I don't get the Condo then I will still have to 
full-time.   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Re: One for the Road

AND??????????  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## utmtman (Jan 21, 2009)

Re: One for the Road

Yea and your complaint is???


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Re: One for the Road

Hey Lee, Rod don't have any complaints except he can't go full time yet. But he loves the beach at MB. this year he will be spending a month there.


----------



## brodavid (Jan 23, 2009)

Re: One for the Road

Congrats on mark, May God Bless each and everyone for prayers and emails,
they found the problem and trying to cure it. a long way to go, still blind in one eye and left side is real weak, still in wheelchair, 
but to warn Rod and Tex I am up to picking on them and getting it back,

love to all and GOD BLESS

brodavid with missjackie


----------



## cwishert (Jan 23, 2009)

Re: One for the Road

It is just wonderful to hear from brodavid     I know I am a relative newbie to the forum but I have read many post and I know that you have been really missed.  I hope you continue to heal quickly so you can be up and about again. :approve:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 23, 2009)

Re: One for the Road

Hey brodavid, glad you're back.  Somebody needs to  keep Rod and Tex on the straight and narrow. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Re: One for the Road

     brodave is back ,, and i am so glad that they found a cure ,, i know it won't help "what has happened" but it sure will keep it from continueing ,,, well to all the ones that don't know Ms Jackie ,, or David ,, well THEY"RE back ,, so everyone better be looking over their shoulders ,, that MS Jackie is a real sneaker ,,, but she is an amature ,, compared to Dave  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
Glad u all are back and seeing a better life agian ,, CONGRATS DAVE ,, AND MS JACKIE


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 23, 2009)

Re: One for the Road

I don't know, Rod. I overheard that BroDavid and Ms. Jackie are planning to park in your backyard so's thay be closer to pesterin' ya'll than me!  :clown:


----------



## brodavid (Jan 23, 2009)

Re: One for the Road

You sweet talker you,  missed being here, got the sight back enough in my right eye to see the screen, left eye they say is dead, that is what they said about the right one. The doctor said he only practises medicine., God does the healing,  long time for rehab, but to be able to camp again will be worth it. Still gonna miss those nightly massages that missjackie gave.
Thanks to all that prayed
take care and God Bless,

PS.  warning to Rod, I am here to pick on you.

brodavid


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 23, 2009)

Re: One for the Road

Bro David it is so good to see you back on here, U have surely been missed. I am glad that they found something that worked for u. Now get better and get back out there camping. ANd if Rod tells you  that you can't park in his yard, well come on down to mine. you are more than welcome. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: But Rod is a nice guy(?????) HE WILL LET YOU STAY THERE IF HE CAN WORK ON YOUR CAMPER.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Re: One for the Road

what did i get into this time ???? I think i am gonna go hide awhile ,, maybe till next yr ,,, wait that won't work ,, dave knows i go to the beach around May ,, and since he lives there ,, i am sure he'll find me  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  ,, Tex u'r right ,, i just might have to invite them down ,,, but i won't be home  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :evil:  :clown:  :clown:


----------



## *scooter* (Jan 24, 2009)

Re: One for the Road

Great to have you back online Brodavid.  As you can see, these guys are almost outa hand.  Help !!   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Jan 25, 2009)

Re: One for the Road

Welcome back Brodavid. Your in for a big task keeping these jokers in line.   :laugh:


----------

